# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Living close to Military instalations-Pro/Con?

## BENESSE

Is living close to a military base a good or bad idea? All  things being comparable, would you buy a place within a 50 mile radius? I  could probably argue both sides (gut feeling against) but have no real knowledge on which to  base it.

It has always been our dream to have a little shack on the beach somewhere on the East Coast. But in doing research I realize there are quite a number of military bases close to some areas we are looking at. Should we steer clear? If yes, how far would  be "safe"?

----------


## pete lynch

I have lived within 25 miles of an airbase my whole life. Have not seen anything pro or con, except the planes flying around. And I kinda like watching the planes.  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

I suppose I should be more specific. 
Do military bases attract certain kind of establishments that might not be best for civilians, like rowdy bars and "gentleman's" clubs?

If TS was gonna HTF, is being close to a military base going to help or hurt? Help in terms of protection from the bad element or hurt in terms of a possibility of having stuff confiscated.

----------


## crashdive123

I have either lived on or near military posts my entire life.  Regarding your concerns of establishments near bases - that was probably more of an issue years ago, but not so much any more.  I'm sure there are still some, but honestly I have seen more of those sorts of places far, far away from military installations than near them.

I am not concerned with the confiscation issue.  Every time there is a natural disaster base personnel are mobilized to help the civilian population (did it many times in many locations).  In the event of an attack or something related I don't think there would be an issue either.  On 9/11/2001 I was on vacation in SW Florida.  We drove home that day and on 9/12/2001 I reported to the base that I had retired from five years earlier to make sure my contact information was available in the event a recall was needed.  Security was high, but the professionals that were trying to figure everything out were just that - professional.

----------


## hunter63

We are a 25 miles or about 30 minutes from Great Lakes Navel Base in Illinois.

Good friend, retired AF, works at the MEPs center there....LOTS of civilian jobs.... 

Yes, we have sailors around, some times,.... but not many like back when they were in their training Heyday.

There are bars (straight), pawn shops and title loan places and a couple of gentlemen's (stripper bar) and even a couple of gay bars......
Low buck apartments and trailer courts are around as well....Off base housing. 

Doesn't seem to be any problems from the base.......at all?

I do find it humorous that someone from New York City is concerned about .....problems with neighbors.

As far a possible targets for nukes/EMP/Zombies/ goes.....our nuke power plant has been shut down....and the South Great Lakes< Milwaukee, Chicago, Gary Indiana industrial complex had been a big target factor since the early '80's....

I used to think one well placed strike in the south end Lake Michigan would take out the area, blast, EMP, tidal wave, radiation.....

Still a map around here from the old nuke plant in Zion, Il......we were on level ring 3....Kiss you butte goodbye in two weeks after....LOL

----------


## kyratshooter

Ms B you have to view a military base and the surrounding area for what it is, a self contained city with all the support features of any small to medium sized city.

It is going to have all the goods and bads of any community including crime and vice.

In a situation of civil unrest the primary mission of the leadership of the "Base" is going to be that of securing the safety of the base itself.  The base will go on lockdown with only military personnel and dependents and civilian support staff being allowed to enter or leave.

If it goes on alert all military personnel will be called to duty and will not leave until the alert is over.  When I was in, each person had an "alert bag" in their vehicle with uniform, web gear, three days rations and anything else we needed to go into action except our issue weapons.  A military BOB, and it was required equipment.

Any military base is going to have dangerous and/or sensitive materials that must be secured and anyone attempting to breech military security may be in for a rude and sudden awakening to the difference between civilian law and UCMJ.

However, you will find very few ghettos near military bases to provide rioters or looters with any such intent.  Laws in the areas around bases tend to be enforced too strictly for those elements to thrive, on post or off.  

Most bases have a good bit of communication between community leaders and military liaison.  After all, military personnel will be living in the community as well as on the base, dependents will be employed in the community and there will be LOTS of communication between Military Police and their civilian counterparts.  In many cases the local law will simply call a person's CO and turn him over, knowing that the military penalties will be more harsh than the civilian system would impose.

SHTF, if such thing should ever occur, The base will first encapsulate, securing itself and closing off the outside world.  It will them wait for orders.  Even generals in charge of entire bases wait for orders, or have standing orders to follow. 

In spite of common myth, the military has been used on U.S. soil many times to control riot and unrest, just not recently.  The 101st Airborne was dispatched to Detroit back in the 1960s as were other units to other cities.  Rioting that had been going on unchecked for days came to a sudden stop when the federal troops arrived.  

The oath includes "all threats foreign and domestic", not just foreign.  

Bases are not the only interest one should have when viewing the military/civilian thing.  Our nation is littered with Army Reserve and National Guard units.  I do not have a military base within 60 miles of me but I have two NG regiments within 15 miles!  Both units are staffed by members that have seen deployment to both Iraq and Afghanistan, some of them more than once.  

The NG of most states  is specifically trained for riot control.  Every State Governor has the ability to call the NG into action specifically to maintain order in time of unrest, and those units can be federalized if necessary.

You can consider that either good or bad depending on the civilian situation, who is giving the orders to what units and what their specific intent is in that "SHTF situation".

----------


## BENESSE

So a question to all: would the proximity of a military instalation be a factor in your home buying decision?

----------


## Rick

An NG or Reserve location would not but a larger base sure would. They have become more and more a target for home grown nut cases. I wouldn't want to live near one.

----------


## hunter63

Now on the other hand if you view our military as "Them,.. Big Brother,.... The establishment, ....what ever?.....Then maybe not want to camp too close?...
You will be severely out numbered.... But they have better stuff....and a whole lot more of it....so coming after yours most likely won't happen.

----------


## crashdive123

I live in the center of three (used to be four) military bases.  Kings Bay Naval Submarine Base, Mayport Naval Station and Naval Air Station Jacksonville.  I never felt safer.  Could they be targets? Sure, but so could the NFL stadium that is a couple of mile from me.  As I grow older my biggest concern is not the proximity to a military base, but rather the proximity to medical care.

----------


## natertot

The only time I lived near military bases was when I was stationed in Norfolk VA. There are about 5 or 6 bases within an hour drive. I hated living there because all of the businesses off the base. Businesses know military has a guaranteed income and every purchase is dang near a scam to take advantage. Buyer beware is everywhere, but in the Hampton Roads, VA region buyer beware was on steroids. Everyone wanted to give you financing no matter what you were buying, prices on everything were severely inflated, and customer service is non-existent. I lived 45min from my base to cut down on it some, but it was still pretty bad.

I currently have two National guard places within 15 mins of me. See some in the restaurants on the weekends, but never any issues. Great guys to talk to. I also have a large AF base about an hour away. Every once in a while I catch one of their aircraft in the air. Other than that, I don't even know it exists.

My experiences are rather limited, but hope it helps.

----------


## kyratshooter

> So a question to all: would the proximity of a military instalation be a factor in your home buying decision?


My biggest concern in buying a home near a base would be the long term effect of possible base closure affecting my resale value.  If a base closes or goes into a full deployment the local economy often crashes.

I remember that Fort Campbell KY had almost full deployment when Iraq started and the nearby town of Clarksville, TN was a ghost town for months.

In turn, Ft Knox has almost completely converted to a military run, civilian operated paper pushing center with no visible impact to the surrounding area.

"Close" is also a relative term.  

Nate is about 50 miles from Wright Patterson AFB and barely knows it is there.

I am about 60 miles from Ft. Knox and it does not affect me at all.  

I see more NG people and vehicles than anything else and they have no affect on my present life.  I notice the uniforms but they do not phase me, I was in a similar uniform several decades back.  They are my neighbors 28 days out of the month and soldiers 2 days a month.

If you are not the town sitting right there at the base gate there seems to be little influence.

----------


## DoubleChinRooster

I would assume the areas around and downhill from the bases are polluted.  when I was in the military, sergeants would throw full garbage bags in the woods and laugh about it.  also, some of the munitions used are likely toxic so I would not advise it.  the military TV commercials look nice but you'll see if you enlist that there is no greater group of muck ups than your local soldier.  it's not like it used to be.  men who served during WWII were true heroes.  problem is the military industrial complex became corrupted after WWII.  then came losses in Korea, Vietnam, and soon, the middle east.  If you like guns and long hikes start a militia...or train yourself to be a commando in the wilderness so when the New World Order Red Coats come marching along to take your guns you'll be ready

----------


## crashdive123

> I would assume the areas around and downhill from the bases are polluted.  when I was in the military, sergeants would throw full garbage bags in the woods and laugh about it.  also, some of the munitions used are likely toxic so I would not advise it.  the military TV commercials look nice but you'll see if you enlist that there is no greater group of muck ups than your local soldier.  it's not like it used to be.  men who served during WWII were true heroes.  problem is the military industrial complex became corrupted after WWII.  then came losses in Korea, Vietnam, and soon, the middle east.  If you like guns and long hikes start a militia...or train yourself to be a commando in the wilderness so when the New World Order Red Coats come marching along to take your guns you'll be ready


You really don't have a clue as to what you are talking about.

----------


## natertot

^^^^What he said.

----------


## hunter63

> I would assume the areas around and downhill from the bases are polluted.  when I was in the military, sergeants would throw full garbage bags in the woods and laugh about it.  also, some of the munitions used are likely toxic so I would not advise it.  the military TV commercials look nice but you'll see if you enlist that there is no greater group of muck ups than your local soldier.  it's not like it used to be.  men who served during WWII were true heroes.  problem is the military industrial complex became corrupted after WWII.  then came losses in Korea, Vietnam, and soon, the middle east.  If you like guns and long hikes start a militia...or train yourself to be a commando in the wilderness so when the New World Order Red Coats come marching along to take your guns you'll be ready


Wow, would have never known..........

Have you any idea how may people you have just insulted that have given their lives and limbs, for asshats to make stupid comments like that?

----------


## crashdive123

I do believe that will be his last of those sort of comments on this forum.

----------


## Faiaoga

I never think of the US military as "us vs them".  While I have never served in the military, I grew up as an Army dependent, and my son is now on active duty. Certainly, there will be problems living near a military base, just as there are problems living in a university town or near a major professional sports stadium.  Unfortunately, the USA has com to see our armed forces as separate from our population.  I really hate to see such  thinking, because I think we can be a better country without thinking along divisive lines.  Military people are people, most of them decent people and good neighbors - I hate to think that they will be considered otherwise. :Clover:

----------


## kyratshooter

I am still trying to figure out how all these folks managed to get off their meds and come here all at the same time?  

I have not seen this much paranoia and pure hate in one place since most of the EOTWAWKI forums closed down after 2012 fizzled out.

----------


## LowKey

I'm with KYrat on being more concerned the base will be closed. There is at least one base near here that was deactivated, with possibly a second on low maintenance. The two towns where most of the base personnel lived have depressed, the apartment housing units and trailer parks have become low rent districts with some going to Section 8 housing (subsidized.) I'm just beginning to see the start of small clumps of youths, not quite gangs yet, but acting very gangsta, hanging at the downtown pizza and donut shop. I don't go to either at night any more. Property values have remained pretty flat but there are places where for sale signs on houses are staying up too long. Proximity to old base housing seems to be a factor.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

just a thought a list of decommissioned bases would be helpful in a bug out situation.

----------


## crashdive123

The bases that are closed down generally do not stay closed down for too long.  There used to be four based around me, but one closed about 10 years ago (Cecil Field).  It is now Cecil Commerce Center with aviation businesses in place and more coming in.

----------


## LowKey

I just wish they would open the old Fort Devens to hunting. OMG, the deer I see inside that fence all. the. time. 
But they seem intent on developing it instead.

----------


## DoubleChinRooster

I figured I would get jumped all over for my anti-new world military talk.  unfortunately it's true.  we are already in a new world order.  the USA is fascist, not free and most of our military folks these days are the lower half of our society.  it sounds like some of you "wilderness folk" are ex-military???  I should have known.  what better place to go than the peaceful wilderness after the military traumatized you guys...

..and, um, yes I do know a thing or two about the US military.  I challenge anybody to go into the army and then tell me what you think afterwards.  exactly

----------


## Rick

So all the folks on here that are former and current military are from the lower half of society? Interesting. I'll step aside now and grab my popcorn. This should be fun.

----------


## BENESSE

This is just provocative talk done in a confrontational way. A conversational dead-end leading to an eventual ban.

----------


## hunter63

Well, the balls of yarn are kinda drying up today.......

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like I'm batting 1000 today.  Say goodnight to another troll.

----------


## natertot

Good night troll, from a traumatized vet from the woods.......

----------


## hunter63

Busy day Crash.....Thanks......
Got no truck with that kind of BS.

----------


## Rick

That was fun. Sometimes you just have to step out of the way for the avenged. Bulls eye, Crash.

----------


## Wildthang

We sure get some doozies on here!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Well, its not like he wasn't warned.

He did hint that he was either in or around Army.  My guess is that if he was in he received a BCD (bad conduct discharge) or OTH (other than honorable) discharge.  More likely though is that at 16 (you know - just a couple of weeks ago for him) he hit on his teacher at school, whose military husband "explained" the way the world works to him.

----------


## kyratshooter

If he had been in the military, and it were staffed with the psycho horde he claimed, they would have killed him to shut him up the first week in boot camp! 

Sad thing is to find folks running around America with this view.  

And allowed to vote for our leaders, some day, when he turns 18.

----------


## tundrabadger

Is it just me or are the nutbars starting early this year?   

maybe it's el nino or somesuch.

----------


## Winnie

I lived the first 30 years of my life less than 5 miles from RAF Chicksands. During most of that time it was occupied by USAF and I lived within walking distance of Portsmoth Naval Docks so I have experience as a civilian living with the military. On the whole the Military are good neighbours and although as kyrat has said they are often entire towns they take their role in the community seriously. I would have no worries living near another base.

----------


## crashdive123

> Is it just me or are the nutbars starting early this year?   
> 
> maybe it's el nino or somesuch.


It happens toward the end of every winter.  They just grow antsy from being cooped up in their parents basement.

----------


## kyratshooter

As soon as graduation gets close we will be over-run with the ROTTW group, both high school and college level.

Winter gets sleeping bag info requests, summer gets water purifier and cook-stove requests and reports.

It's as seasonal as running a vacation time share.

----------


## InfantryAmerican

You get some interesting folks here.

----------


## hunter63

Yes we do............LOL

----------


## Rick

It gets tough to take a nap at times that's for sure.

----------


## BENESSE

We love the troll chase, it's what gets the blood pumping; otherwise, we're just sitting on the porch growling at each other.

----------


## hunter63

> We love the troll chase, it's what gets the blood pumping; otherwise, we're just sitting on the porch growling at each other.



Nice job on this thread ....Good subject, kinda a troll sifter-outer......haven't lost your touch.

----------


## Rick

It's kind of funny. We can be walking through the gears and what its in the back room of the forum and Crash will get a funny look, sniff the air a couple of times and smile. 

Me: "Troll?"
Crash: "Let's hurry."

And the fun begins.

----------


## hunter63

> It's kind of funny. We can be walking through the gears and what its in the back room of the forum and Crash will get a funny look, sniff the air a couple of times and smile. 
> 
> Me: "Troll?"
> Crash: "Let's hurry."
> 
> And the fun begins.



I thought a Jedi Mod could feel the disturbance in the force........
"Troll, Is that?

----------


## DSJohnson

> So a question to all: would the proximity of a military installation be a factor in your home buying decision?


Not directly.  I am retired Navy also.  I live about 65 miles from a rather large Air force base (Tinker AFB) and I have never seen any impact either way.  they do employ over 20,000 (yes, twenty thousand) folks.  On our list, much higher in priority are the local taxes, cost of land, zoning requirements, local infrastructure (EMS, Fire and Police) I can say pretty truthfully that the relationship of the closest Interstate gives me more pause that the proximity of the local NG and/or Military installations.

I love the ocean and miss it everyday even after living here in Oklahoma for the last 39 years.  I hope you find a place that fits!  Don't wait too long!

----------


## Kingneck76

I spent my junior high and high school career (only the best 9 years of my life) living 400yards from Jacksonville Air base perimeter fence. Nice quiet town. No problem any bigger than you would expect from a town of that size. 

Now on the other side of that coin I spent time at NAS Memphis (training base), and stationed next to Camp Lejeune (lots of boot marines). There was lots of bars, strip joints, and people that didn't like Marines around both. They had a good reason to. I have not lived around any other branches training bases so I can't speak on them. 

All in all I personally would stay clear of ANY training bases. "Other" bases I wouldn't be as concerned about other than closures as has been said.

----------

